# LCol Erin Savage, CD - The RCMS



## MedCorps (7 Nov 2014)

From the Royal Canadian Medical Service Association.  

LCol Savage was a Medical Officer serving in the Canadian Forces Health Services Group Headquarters.  

---
It is with great regret that I would like to inform you of the passing of Lieutenant Colonel Erin Christine Savage. LCol Savage passed away earlier this morning (November 7) at home surrounded with her parents and close friends. She will be remembered for her dedication, kindness and sense of humour.  Funeral details will be passed on when confirmed.

---

An phenomenal emergency medicine clinician, hard worker to the end, and great person to work with.  She will be missed by all.

Militi Succurrimus.

MC


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Nov 2014)

RIP ma'am


----------



## medicineman (7 Nov 2014)

I served with Doc Savage in 2 RCR - she was a great boss and doctor.  She also did a lot for our med techs as a clinical standards advisor for emergency protocols.

  

RIP Doc.

MM


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Nov 2014)

Saying good bye to too many friends.  Erin was our Unit M.O. in 2 RCR, and deployed with us to Haiti in 2004.  What a great person, terrific officer and fantastic physician.  She's going to be sorely missed.


----------



## Cansky (7 Nov 2014)

RIP Erin.  You fought a hard fight to the bitter end.  Your an inspiration to all of us who had the pleasure of working with you.  You'll be missed but not forgotten.


----------



## medicineman (8 Nov 2014)

Erin's obituary is here - http://www.carletonfuneralhome.ca/obituaries/92751

Visitation Friday 14th 14-2000hrs, Funeral Saturday 15th 1300hrs.

MM


----------



## AmmoTech90 (8 Nov 2014)

RIP Doc Savage.


----------



## BurnDoctor (8 Nov 2014)

RIP, Ma'am.

It was my privilege to have briefly worked with this dynamic individual. The organization will surely miss her.


----------

